# Rules Abide or be banned.



## AnaSCI (Sep 2, 2005)

Gentlemen….There are a few things that you need to know before posting here in the female forum…..

The main thing is to be respectful and do not post on these boards unless you have a serious post or responding to a thread in a respectful/intelligent way. Do not come here to try and pick up females, ask for pictures or anything else. This behavior will not be tolerated in any way, shape, or form. If you do participate at AnaSCI please abide by our rules.

We here at AnaSCI are devoted to the absolute development of the female physique.


----------



## DragonRider (Oct 18, 2005)

Basic Board Rules 
1. Absolutely no source posting. This includes asking for sources in the open forums or posting about them in the open forums. 

2. Obtain permission from an Administrator or Moderator prior to posting about a scammer on the open forums.

3. Absolutely no flamming. This includes flamming of other discussion boards as well as other members. 

4. Absolutely no recreational drug posting in the open forums!

5. No advertising unless permitted by the administrators.

6. Do not send any unsolicited private messages or e-mails to any member.

7. Do not send any private messages or e-mails to any member until you have had the courtesy of introducing yourself and making a couple of posts.

8. Do not send any private messages or e-mails to any member until you have had the courtesy of reading the stickys and doing some research yourself.

9. Should any questions or issues arise, contact an Administrator or Moderator via private message or e-mail. We will try to respond to you in a timely manner.

10.Please be respectful to our female members. They are our sisters in the iron and deserve the respect we would give our sisters. I like a little sexual tension and inuendo myself, but blatant remarks are getting out of hand.

11.In the spirit of respect we would like our members to limit the nudity in their avatars. We have a XXX section for that kind of stuff.
I know because I like to visit it and post there as much as anyone else. Let's leave it in that section for anyone who likes to visit, but please have clothing on avatars even if it's only a thong.
Additionally, no more sexually explicit avatars will be allowed.


----------



## big o (Oct 19, 2005)

Respectfull to our female member's....In my opinion there's no reason in my book to be dis-respectfull to our girliue member's....No Pun Intended Ladies....


----------



## healthfreak (Oct 19, 2005)

make this a sticky dr.


----------



## Niraj (Oct 19, 2020)

Respect


----------

